# Water in Conduit



## jar546 (Oct 16, 2018)

When you start watching this video you might say "what's the big deal?", until you keep watching the video.
Very interesting find.  Think about any code requirements that may have prevented this.  Are there any?


----------



## ICE (Oct 16, 2018)

Underground conduit should be sealed at each end above ground.


----------



## JCraver (Oct 16, 2018)

Our POCO doesn't seal, and won't let the property owner seal, the end of conduits that run up the transformer poles.  No turn at the top, no cap/escutcheon, won't even let you squirt it full of silicone.  When I asked a lineman why he said, "That's how we do it".


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 16, 2018)

I would have concerns except until you see electrical connections allowed at marinas and docks - there, conductors are allowed to be in water unprotected.........might have better insulation but still is unprotected, at least the conduit protects the conductors.....Besides, many POCO require weep holes drilled into elbow to allow for water to weep out or on dependent upon water table heights.
I heard that this is especially popular up north where freeze/thaw cycles can rupture or break conduit when water freezes.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 16, 2018)

JCraver said:


> Our POCO doesn't seal, and won't let the property owner seal, the end of conduits that run up the transformer poles.  No turn at the top, no cap/escutcheon, won't even let you squirt it full of silicone.  When I asked a lineman why he said, "That's how we do it".



Same here, open conduit at the top


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> ..Besides, many POCO require weep holes drilled into elbow to allow for water to weep out or on dependent upon water table heights.
> I heard that this is especially popular up north where freeze/thaw cycles can rupture or break conduit when water freezes.



Weep out or weep in?


----------



## ICE (Oct 16, 2018)

300.50 (F)
The end of an underground conduit that enters a building shall be sealed.  I encountered a flooded building (2" of water) because a utility vault that was much higher than the building floor was taking on water.  It ran through the conduit.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 16, 2018)

Any inspection requirement to prevent this? Suspect insulation damage (maybe a rodent or sharp corner) let the smoke out of the cable into the basement of a restaurant. First responders where looking for a kitchen fire until they found smoke still emitting from the main service panel. Melted the cable into the conduit, had to dig it all up.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 16, 2018)

ICE said:


> 300.50 (F)
> The end of an underground conduit that enters a building shall be sealed.  I encountered a flooded building (2" of water) because a utility vault that was much higher than the building floor was taking on water.  It ran through the conduit.



If a slip conduit is used below the meter can it would allow water from a POCO thats above the service to escape wouldn't it? Just saying


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 16, 2018)

The only place where I heard a seal is required is to prevent water from electrical conduit to enter a flood protected house...... however I am not a flood plain guru and am sure that government interest in our safety has provided guidance to ensure flood waters don't enter our house the same as plumbing back flow preventers are required for house lower than the height of a fail pump station...... hmmm. Not sure it exist, but somehow is our fault.


----------

